# Ashton VSG Sorcerer



## seegarfan (Oct 27, 2007)

View attachment 55310
Just got these in. This is one of the best looking box of VSG that I have bought in awhile. Wrappers are very dark......and NO CELLO! The last few boxes I purchased were in cello....after all these years of packing them nude, I was disappointed that they had started using cello.

Hope the pic comes through....


----------



## seegarfan (Oct 27, 2007)

seegarfan said:


> View attachment 55310
> Just got these in. This is one of the best looking box of VSG that I have bought in awhile. Wrappers are very dark......and NO CELLO! The last few boxes I purchased were in cello....after all these years of packing them nude, I was disappointed that they had started using cello.
> 
> Hope the pic comes through....


Try this again!


----------



## Captnstabn (Jan 16, 2011)

Damn, they look perfect!


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

Im looking to get a box of VSG too. Not sorcerer, thinking either Corona Gorda or Eclipse.


----------



## Cromag (Mar 13, 2011)

Wow those look amazing.


----------



## slk333 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yum - those are some tasty looking sticks


----------



## sckfck (Mar 17, 2011)

:jaw: Amazing looking sticks. VSG and ESG are still two blends I've yet to try..:frown:


----------



## 3smokesaround (Jan 29, 2011)

Great looking sticks! Can't go wrong with VSG's.


----------



## ignite223 (Jan 11, 2009)

Nice box....makes me want to light up the Eclipse I'm aging


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Captnstabn said:


> Damn, they look perfect!


Yes they do! Nice buy! :hat:


----------



## ShaunB (Feb 5, 2010)

Great looking sticks. I just may have to go pick up a few cause they look so damn good.


----------



## blown_smoke (Mar 16, 2011)

They look great!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Those look very nice, anyone have a review on them?


----------



## GregSS (Aug 12, 2010)

CALIFORNIA KID said:


> Im looking to get a box of VSG too. Not sorcerer, thinking either Corona Gorda or Eclipse.


Go with the CG

Best that I have had out of the line


----------



## Strickland (Feb 15, 2011)

Nummy-numms they look good!


----------



## seegarfan (Oct 27, 2007)

ignite223 said:


> Nice box....makes me want to light up the Eclipse I'm aging


This is the only VSG that I'm aware that I have not had the pleasure of trying.

It is a Tubo, right?


----------



## Cigar_Drew (Apr 5, 2011)

Nice Presentation!!!


----------



## ignite223 (Jan 11, 2009)

seegarfan said:


> This is the only VSG that I'm aware that I have not had the pleasure of trying.
> 
> It is a Tubo, right?


 Yes it's in a tube. It's hard to find here in Louisiana, but I have seen them online


----------



## PufPufPass (Feb 24, 2010)

one for the best sticks I ever smoked was VSG Corona Gorda with same looking dark wrapper like yours, it was amazing, I just recently bought a same cigar that was young and lighter wrapper and it was not even close, it was bad, I have spellbound and sorcerer in humi resting with dark wrappers, I hope they are good like the first one I had. I just had the eclipse and it was bad as well. I am on the hunt for some VSG's with age at local B&Ms with no cello and a few years on them with dark wrappers..


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

My all time favorite!! :clap2:


----------



## cedjunior (Apr 7, 2007)

Just got a box of the same, had cellos on them. Wish they'd make up their minds!


----------



## jeepersjeep (Apr 27, 2011)

O'Wow! I want the one in the middle. j/k That looks beautiful unwrapped. How it should be. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## seegarfan (Oct 27, 2007)

PufPufPass said:


> one for the best sticks I ever smoked was VSG Corona Gorda with same looking dark wrapper like yours, it was amazing, I just recently bought a same cigar that was young and lighter wrapper and it was not even close, it was bad, I have spellbound and sorcerer in humi resting with dark wrappers, I hope they are good like the first one I had. I just had the eclipse and it was bad as well. I am on the hunt for some VSG's with age at local B&Ms with no cello and a few years on them with dark wrappers..


You are absolutely right about the difference in wrapper color of this line......Your experience mirrors mine exactly. There IS a big difference in the taste of these of these based on wrapper color.

That is my only knock on this line is the occasional inconsistences in wrapper color/taste. I actually returned a box of Enchaments due to ragged/young taste. 2 of my close herfing buddies both smoked a stick out of this with no comment from me, at different times, ...... both let go out before halfway 
through:yuck: This box had a much lighter wrapper than I have ever encountered with the VSG line. I bought sight unseen from my VSG source and he exchanged for another box which was fine. :hmm:

And I agree with you about giving these dark wrapped beauties an extended rest before torching......you will be greatly rewarded by letting them rest for few years....I am currently smoking out of a box of Wizards and /Sorcerers that is from 2008 and they are VERY good. This box will go in deep storage for a few years......of course did sample just one to verify a good box, which it is! :bounce::bounce:


----------

